# Live from the Blind 2014



## bulletslinger

in lapeer co. 3 toms. with a group of 7 hens 200 yards away. to far


----------



## bucknasty11208

HunterHads said:


> Two hens and the same doe now.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Glad to hear at least one deer made it through the winter up there! 
Good luck on that gobbler.


----------



## tenpointbow

Group of Jakes just walked through the decoys. All got the pass.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump

Raining now. What's that do to the birds?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

Bird down! Gonna go out and get him at about 9:45. Buddy still has his tag yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Just makes them wet they still will come to the call and respond
Woops meant to reply to blueump
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HunterHads

bucknasty11208 said:


> Glad to hear at least one deer made it through the winter up there!
> Good luck on that gobbler.


The deer did just fine over this way. Just heard my first gobbles since daybreak. They are a ways out but seem to be getting closer. Got a hen fired up a little while ago and brought here right to the decoy. She flared up and almost went into a full strut next my DSD hen. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster

Just had 5 beardless jakes and 4 hens come within 10 yards of my blind. Not a single gobble all morning.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jayzbird

brushbuster said:


> Just had 5 beardless jakes and 4 hens come within 10 yards of my blind. Not a single gobble all morning.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hang in there..... Watchin today from my desk. Get er done!!


----------



## QuackQuackBoom

I'm done


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

Here's my bird. 9:20 this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN

QuackQuackBoom said:


> I'm done
> View attachment 62193


 
Nice one!


----------



## bulletslinger

. turkey down. lapeer co


----------



## beer and nuts

Good active morning...had one big boy at 40 yds(could have shot)....we waited to see if he would follow the two hens that went 5 yds past us....nope...back to the private property! Hunting a very active group of birds...fun, sat 3 ours with gobbleing all the time....dang hens and private safety zone!!:lol: 

No reason to shoot a bird first day...we got all week to have fun!


----------



## jayzbird

bulletslinger said:


> View attachment 62201
> . turkey down. lapeer co


Where you huntin at in Lapeer county?


----------



## bulletslinger

a farm east of town


----------



## DowningAir

Couldn't make it out this morning due to a work meeting. Drove by the property though only to see about a dozen hens and five toms strutting right in front of my blind. Now I sit at my desk pi$$ed off for the rest of the day.

I should have taken a different route to work...

Congrats to everyone who's been successful thus far!


----------



## Scottygvsu

Congrats to all the successful hunters! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## McCain

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Here's my bird. 9:20 this morning!
> View attachment 62195
> 
> 
> 
> nice bird, good job!


----------



## chuckinduck

. Shot this at 7:45. 1" spurs. 10 1/4" beard. Lapeer county.


----------



## UBDSLO1

Nice job guys! I start next week!


----------



## brushbuster

beer and nuts said:


> Good active morning...had one big boy at 40 yds(could have shot)....we waited to see if he would follow the two hens that went 5 yds past us....nope...back to the private property! Hunting a very active group of birds...fun, sat 3 ours with gobbleing all the time....dang hens and private safety zone!!:lol:
> 
> No reason to shoot a bird first day...we got all week to have fun!


You hunting them rice farm yard birds?


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

looks like a fun morning for a lot of Michiganders. I got a while yet, guess i'm going to be antsy at work for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DustinF

First time Turkey hunting today. Had a lot of fun. No bird today though. At about 8:00 we had a small group (I said 3 jakes and a hen, my buddy says 2 and 2, guess we will never know) walk up beside us only 20 yards out. One of them checked out our jake decoy. Too bad my buddy couldn't get positioned without scaring them off and we both just watched them slowly walk away.

We saw a couple of of lone birds (still no Toms) strut by far out of range. Before we left we checked out that area and saw it was across a creek. We found what we think should be a good spot to post up tomorrow. We are hunting the Maple River state game land. We are both noobs and any advice or help would be appreciated. I will get a hen next season.


----------



## Blueump

First day under our belt. First tough lesson learned: don't try too set up too close when he's gobbling & coming hot!

Fun day!


----------



## bulletslinger

. we both tag out today in lapeer co. thanks to land owner Perry


----------



## Jager Pro

I went out at about 5pm to walk my dog. I only saw one truck out there hunting. Walked the trails and found 3 birds, couldn't tell if they were toms or jakes though.


----------



## fishagain

bulletslinger said:


> View attachment 62218
> . we both tag out today in lapeer co. thanks to land owner Perry



Farm birds are farm birds. Big dumb chickens. Perry must be glad you slaughtered a couple. Just a nuisance! Oh and, good job on the killin'.


----------



## roo

My nephew shot his first turkey ever tonight. He knocked this jake down at about 10 yards with a 20 ga. Never seen a happier hunter


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

roo said:


> My nephew shot his first turkey ever tonight. He knocked this jake down at about 10 yards with a 20 ga. Never seen a happier hunter
> View attachment 62224
> View attachment 62225


Awesome!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Big congrats to all the successful hunters! Dont know if imma make it out this year....

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## QuackQuackBoom

After I shot my bird in the morning, took my buddy out to a field I've been seeing a nice bird in.. 6:10 he came by with 7 hens and he got smoked..his biggest bird ever with an 11 inch beard


----------



## laterilus

Got this guy 7:55 this morning. 8.5in beard 1in spurs.


----------



## Gobblerman

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Here's my bird. 9:20 this morning!
> View attachment 62195
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Congrats and nice gobbler!


----------



## marshman

three years strong...

9.5" bear, 3/4" & 5/8" spur, 22lbs

gonna be a good weekend for fryin' some fresh walleye and turkey tenders!


----------



## DowningAir

Who's all out this morning? I'm set up in Clinton County. Wind has slowed a bit since I left the truck. Starting to hear some faint clucks from the roost. Good luck to everyone today!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blittle913

DowningAir said:


> Who's all out this morning? I'm set up in Clinton County. Wind has slowed a bit since I left the truck. Starting to hear some faint clucks from the roost. Good luck to everyone today!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm out but it is painfully slow!


----------



## Mike4282

Not nearly as eventful this morning.. a few gobbles in the distance early nothing since. Rainy and cloudy in st clair county this morning.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DustinF

As we were getting to our blind we scared up two different rooats :-/ that's the only action all morning

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blittle913

Just had a squirrel jump on top of my blind. I'm plenty awake now!


----------



## zep02

Dad and I are in the blind set up with hopes of him taking his first turkey! Heard a few gobbles just after six. Had three Jake's and 4 hens come by and hang around for close to 20 minutes. At one point they were only 5' from our blind! So far a good start to a nice morning!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backstrap bill

Trying to get my first bird here in huron county. Saw a couple yesterday in the rain but nothing today not even a gobble,too windy now.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

zep02 said:


> Dad and I are in the blind set up with hopes of him taking his first turkey! Heard a few gobbles just after six. Had three Jake's and 4 hens come by and hang around for close to 20 minutes. At one point they were only 5' from our blind! So far a good start to a nice morning!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Ever get any to come in? I was hoping I'd hear your dad put one down. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zep02

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Ever get any to come in? I was hoping I'd hear your dad put one down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We called it quits around noon and never ended up seeing a tom. We had plenty more hens and jakes come through as well. Although we didnt end the day with a bird in hand; it was successful in our eyes! Had a blast and will be back at it this Friday and Saturday! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood

Went back out this morning, called in a bunch of hens with Gobbler in tow. He hung up with them out at 50 yards in thick brush. I stuck it out from 10 to 2 and walked up as another bird (same one?) came gobbling back into the area. I hustled for cover and didn't set up dekes. Bird hung up again around 40 yards RIGHT BEHIND A TREE!!!! Should've, could've, would'ves.....

By time I could get a good lane my arms were like rubber haha. I took a shot and missed - and well - Them gobblers are like greased lightning!

Got one more week to get it done..

Happy hunting!


----------

